# how did YOU come up with your fursona



## snufrat (Aug 30, 2018)

Basically, what inspired you to make your fursona? What elements do you draw from them onto yourself?

Personally, for awhile I thought fursonas were silly! So I made mine a chicken, first out of jest but then she slowly started to become a character.






I made her brown because my hair is brown, and the other colours just mixed well with the design! She has a dragon tail because for a long time I hyper focused on cockatrice.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Aug 30, 2018)

Fursona? I'm a pandaren pandarrot in real life

Kawwwwk kawwwwk gimme mah kwaaakers


----------



## Peach's (Aug 30, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Fursona? I'm a pandaren pandarrot in real life
> 
> Kawwwwk kawwwwk gimme mah kwaaakers



*looks through binoculars*

fascinating


----------



## Pompadork (Aug 30, 2018)

Made a joke about highlands cattle being my fursona because they have emo hair.

Suddenly it wasn’t a joke anymore. :’)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 30, 2018)

I easily chose a dragon since I've always loved them. The tricky part was after that step. 

I wanted something unique and that would stand out. I decided to make my dragon an android because I was always a fan of science fiction movies taking place in the future. The colors associated with tech and bionics are usually seen as blue, grey, and white in games and movies, so I went with something a little more dark and intimidating and chose red and black with a touch of silver. 

I ended up getting something that I felt really in touch with, and that was one of a kind in both appearance and backstory.


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 30, 2018)

I like to think I'm strong and I'm capable of fights but I'm really small and I don't age so.....


I wonder which animal had that amount of  fight me in a small body??


----------



## Deathless (Aug 30, 2018)

I actually made my fursona, Deathless, from a pair of Pawstar ears I accidentally ordered for Christmas (I didn't know I put them in my cart lol). She then blossomed into a wolf that I love dearly


Spoiler








With my other fursona Lucy, I was inspired by a Minecraft skin I had on and I've always wanted some kind of demon OC, and so, with some good thinking and sketching, a demon was born. His full name is Lucifer but I call him Lucy so it doesn't freak people out haha!


Spoiler


----------



## Lopaw (Aug 30, 2018)

I made mine after reading the Wikipedia page called wild weasel (a military thing) and made a warrior weasel as way to try out adobe illustrator CS5 for the first time.

The combat part later got largely dropped, though I did intend to use him for dynamic poses with all kinds of weapons and tools, or just in unique situations that allowed me to practice anatomy and poses with.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I wonder which animal had that amount of  fight me in a small body??



The honey badger





[edit]
or that might be a mongoose
[/edit]


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 30, 2018)

Rimna said:


> The honey badger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ye but redpandas are cuter


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 30, 2018)

Anyway - I really really like Wukong from League of Legends and I sort of based my fursona's appearance on his. Personality-wise they're not very similar though.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 30, 2018)

Too much Tumblr and free time. Haha.


----------



## Scout_Charger (Aug 30, 2018)

I kinda first thought about myself a bit, we had a class back in uni for that stuff. So after a few hours I had a few paragraphes on how I see myself, how others tend to see me and how I want to be.
After that I kinda looked for an animal that shared some of these traits and that I liked. Another hour or so later I was hellbent on my fursone becoming a bear. xD


----------



## alphienya (Aug 30, 2018)

I knew from the start that I either wanted a cat, some sort of bird, or (later on in the cycle) a ferret.

Ended up choosing a cat so I could have an excuse to make him as fluffy as I wanted. Plus I'm not really good at drawing birds and ferrets.

His swoopy bangs were taken from a robot oc I used as a stand in for myself a while ago. Got his colors simply because pink and blue are my favorites and I kinda blanked on what could go with them so I just used white. Since I'm starting to use him as a stand in for myself, he got my name, nicknames, and quite a few other things. Still wanna make him more than a blatant selfsert though.

However I still feel like I want another sona that would most likely end up looking a little goofy. Mainly saying that because the idea of a buff goose with feathers on his head in the style of a pompadour has grown on me way too much for me to just toss it to the side.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 30, 2018)

I disliked fursonas, because I didn't understand or like them.  A friend of mine told me one day I would look at a piece of art and find my fursona in it. Turned out it was a Caracal piece.  Turns out she was right.  And hilarity has ensued.  Couldn't be happier until I researched female caracals.  Still, hilarity continues...


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Aug 30, 2018)

At first, many years ago, my fursona was a pretty cliché fox, but it didn't really feel right. I didn't feel like I was a fox, but went with it just because I wanted a fursona and thought "eh, I guess that'll do." But after a hiatus from all things furry, upon coming back to the community, I fell in love with a hyena design I was doodling. I then tweaked her into the fursona I have today, and she feels perfect for me. C:


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 30, 2018)

I based them initially on my ferrets I have or had. The wings were meant to represent those I lost. I combined all their markings and such and made LV

and then turned into making more story for them. They're a necromancer just because it was a short leap of my weird logic.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 30, 2018)

I thought making a fursona wasn't challenging enough, so I went full tryhard and made an insect character as best as I could mold it to an anthropomorphic body without losing distinctive insect characteristics. I'm content with this frankenstein of a creation and I've had it for too long to give it up.


----------



## PercyD (Aug 30, 2018)

bear+dog.


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 6, 2018)

I love rabbits, the color red and the named popped into my head. So yeah.. thats my fursona. The image is made with a base I found.


----------



## ❤ circuit the dutchie ❤ (Sep 7, 2018)

I made my fursona, because ever since i was introduced to the fandom, I fell in love with with the Angel Dragon species, because I love dragons... But I also wanted to be floofy... So it worked out. And I came up With her design, colors, and name, because I wanted to go with the flow of technology  [pun intended] (telephone, radio....etc) so that's how I came up With circuit


----------



## ❤ circuit the dutchie ❤ (Sep 7, 2018)

BlitzTheBunny said:


> I love rabbits, the color red and the named popped into my head. So yeah.. thats my fursona. The image is made with a base I found.


Your sona is sooo cute, and the name Blitz totally pairs :3


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 7, 2018)

❤ circuit the dutchie ❤ said:


> Your sona is sooo cute, and the name Blitz totally pairs :3


Aw thanks! Circuit is adorable too!


----------



## ❤ circuit the dutchie ❤ (Sep 7, 2018)

BlitzTheBunny said:


> Aw thanks! Circuit is adorable too!


Awwee, thanks >~<


----------



## Dynamostic (Sep 7, 2018)

❤ circuit the dutchie ❤ said:


> Awwee, thanks >~<


No problem


----------



## Zolfie (Sep 7, 2018)

My fursona actually came to me in a dream. Everyone in said dream was an anthropomorphic animal so naturally I became one too in said dream. I only vaguely remember the appearance, however, what I did remember was the hindquarters and legs of a wolf, a deer's face, and goat horns. I just sorta made them able to meld their appearance, haha. Anywho, they were being arrested for some reason, so I linked my fursona to creating artistic graffiti and murals. They escaped, thankfully. And thus, Doek was born. The weirdest thing to me was that they were not a main character in the dream, but rather a side character.


----------



## GhostYeen (Sep 7, 2018)

I actually saw an adoptable of someone's old sona ufs. So i immediately bought him up, because I fell totally in love with the character. I've had em for 2 years now. A lot of people say adoptables are lazy, but I disagree. I simply do not prefer to design my own characters, and could've never designed a character I loved as much as the one I purchased 2 years ago!

this is my kid:


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 7, 2018)

I came up with my fursona based off of the fact that my brother's favorite animal was a wolf and also when I was staying with a friend last year she told me that I was like a wolf.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 7, 2018)

History is my main hobby, i tried to create wolf but messed up the picture, i liked him as feline so I kept him!


----------



## Plitheon (Sep 7, 2018)

My fursona has bad fate: he did not appeared in this world, so...
*R.I.P
Striker
2018*


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 7, 2018)

Wow what a day


----------



## BlueGrrr (Sep 7, 2018)

I went for a fox to start with but after a topic on here the idea of making BlueGrrr part skunk grew on me (an off the cuff reply got me thinking and loling a bit). As for him being blue I've just always liked the combo of white/blues and wear them in RL a fair bit.
Still using free to use bases right now, but once I've finished tweaking him it's commission time!

(I shortened the snoot to be a bit more skunk like and added a Pepe Le Pew style stripe down the back/top of the tail, I'm going to be working on detailing the markings over the next few days....maybe add some 'stank glands' that shoot confetti lol)


----------

